# Aqueon Evolve 2 - Betta fish resting near filter intake?



## MarlinAndBloo

My betta fish has been resting near what I think is the filter intake. This is my 2nd tank, but still a beginner to keeping fish! He isn't in danger of being sucked in, but I do wonder if his fins could get damaged. Right now I'm keeping the filter unplugged until I find a solution. The attached picture shows what I'm talking about. Btw, the picture is not of my tank! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Tappy4me

MarlinAndBloo said:


> My betta fish has been resting near what I think is the filter intake. This is my 2nd tank, but still a beginner to keeping fish! He isn't in danger of being sucked in, but I do wonder if his fins could get damaged. Right now I'm keeping the filter unplugged until I find a solution. The attached picture shows what I'm talking about. Btw, the picture is not of my tank! Thanks for the help!


I also have one of my tanks, also an Aqueon Evolve 2, unplugged for the same reason. Even if I have the filter flow at it's lowest, the pull is still too much for my longfinned VT, Tango. I was told that I can order an aquarium hose clamp and clamp it on the hose to the filter pump and drill a hole just below where the clamp is so water still has a way out and doesn't backflow into and damage the filter. I still need to order the clamp though haha. But I'm hoping it will help with reducing that pull as well.


----------



## rckstr1253

Tappy4me said:


> I also have one of my tanks, also an Aqueon Evolve 2, unplugged for the same reason. Even if I have the filter flow at it's lowest, the pull is still too much for my longfinned VT, Tango. I was told that I can order an aquarium hose clamp and clamp it on the hose to the filter pump and drill a hole just below where the clamp is so water still has a way out and doesn't backflow into and damage the filter. I still need to order the clamp though haha. But I'm hoping it will help with reducing that pull as well.


That or I think this idea would work. A gentleman posted the same thing about the Fluval Spec Nano tank.....which has similar filtration system. ANyway there is a hose valve you can buy, but it may require you cutting the rubber outtake hose to fit this valve. I know with the fluval it would work but I was afraid to cut my fluval's out take hose as I plan to resell mine. Its a great tank but I have upgraded and moved on. I still have the valve though. More info can be read on the first comment rating the product.

http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Deskto...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1329606820&sr=1-1


----------



## MarlinAndBloo

Tappy4me said:


> I also have one of my tanks, also an Aqueon Evolve 2, unplugged for the same reason. Even if I have the filter flow at it's lowest, the pull is still too much for my longfinned VT, Tango. I was told that I can order an aquarium hose clamp and clamp it on the hose to the filter pump and drill a hole just below where the clamp is so water still has a way out and doesn't backflow into and damage the filter. I still need to order the clamp though haha. But I'm hoping it will help with reducing that pull as well.


Yeah I will probably look into the hose clamp, since it's a little less invasive (and I can't mess anything up) haha. It's a nice tank, but wish the filtration wasn't so powerful.


----------



## MarlinAndBloo

rckstr1253 said:


> That or I think this idea would work. A gentleman posted the same thing about the Fluval Spec Nano tank.....which has similar filtration system. ANyway there is a hose valve you can buy, but it may require you cutting the rubber outtake hose to fit this valve. I know with the fluval it would work but I was afraid to cut my fluval's out take hose as I plan to resell mine. Its a great tank but I have upgraded and moved on. I still have the valve though. More info can be read on the first comment rating the product.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Deskto...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1329606820&sr=1-1


Thanks for your help!


----------



## Thunderloon

Don't bother with those "fixes" just get a sponge for a larger Aquaclear filter and attach it in front of the skimmer slots.

Ive got a fluval spec and looked at the early Aqueon tanks and of the two I think the Aqueon is a little better engineered even though the 2gal I looked at had a seven millimeter miss-fit between the clear and black lids that allowed the clear lid to fall in. Looks like Aqueon retro-fitted all shipped stock with lids that have a hook on the front to keep it from happening. The 2gal spec has insufficient space for the pump and too many overflow skim slots. The amount of flow that the little pump with the Spec can produce is stifled even further by having to wedge it in the space available. I'm severely concerned about stressing the glass itself when I put it in. The spec is a marvelous tank and quite effective, just fill in both the gaps in the big rear sponge with more sponge and it'll perform well. One of these days a company other than Penn-Plax and Marineland will figure out how carbon actually works.

Both these systems can be made 100% better by adding in a half inch thick medium density (like the pre-filters in fluval canisters) sponge that covers the front of the skimmer slots.


----------



## rckstr1253

Thunderloon said:


> Don't bother with those "fixes" just get a sponge for a larger Aquaclear filter and attach it in front of the skimmer slots.
> 
> Ive got a fluval spec and looked at the early Aqueon tanks and of the two I think the Aqueon is a little better engineered even though the 2gal I looked at had a seven millimeter miss-fit between the clear and black lids that allowed the clear lid to fall in. Looks like Aqueon retro-fitted all shipped stock with lids that have a hook on the front to keep it from happening. The 2gal spec has insufficient space for the pump and too many overflow skim slots. The amount of flow that the little pump with the Spec can produce is stifled even further by having to wedge it in the space available. I'm severely concerned about stressing the glass itself when I put it in. The spec is a marvelous tank and quite effective, just fill in both the gaps in the big rear sponge with more sponge and it'll perform well. One of these days a company other than Penn-Plax and Marineland will figure out how carbon actually works.
> 
> Both these systems can be made 100% better by adding in a half inch thick medium density (like the pre-filters in fluval canisters) sponge that covers the front of the skimmer slots.


Hey Thunderloon, I have the spec nano and find the filter to be awesome on mine. The only downfall to the filter on mine is its a b*tch to get the pump to fit in such a compact area, and I can't stand the lid. The lid on mine came a little bowed when I took it out of the box. I do think the pumps current is a little too strong for my halfmoon betta but my brothers delta tail has no problems with the current so maybe my halfmoon just has too much tail? The major flaw of this tank is the lighting in my opinion. I am not a fan for how this tanks clip on led light doesn't have a protective covering over the led's, so you must make sure water isn't bubbling up to reach the bulbs or face a possible a shock of your life I assume. Also of late, my Fluval led light has leds that have gone out or twinkle like they are going to go out. So I assume I got a defective light that I have to call Fluval about replacing being this tank is 3 months to almost 4 months old. The led's should not be going out already.


----------



## rckstr1253

MarlinAndBloo said:


> Thanks for your help!


No problem!! =)


----------



## MarlinAndBloo

Thunderloon said:


> Don't bother with those "fixes" just get a sponge for a larger Aquaclear filter and attach it in front of the skimmer slots.
> 
> Ive got a fluval spec and looked at the early Aqueon tanks and of the two I think the Aqueon is a little better engineered even though the 2gal I looked at had a seven millimeter miss-fit between the clear and black lids that allowed the clear lid to fall in. Looks like Aqueon retro-fitted all shipped stock with lids that have a hook on the front to keep it from happening. The 2gal spec has insufficient space for the pump and too many overflow skim slots. The amount of flow that the little pump with the Spec can produce is stifled even further by having to wedge it in the space available. I'm severely concerned about stressing the glass itself when I put it in. The spec is a marvelous tank and quite effective, just fill in both the gaps in the big rear sponge with more sponge and it'll perform well. One of these days a company other than Penn-Plax and Marineland will figure out how carbon actually works.
> 
> Both these systems can be made 100% better by adding in a half inch thick medium density (like the pre-filters in fluval canisters) sponge that covers the front of the skimmer slots.


Would adding a sponge reduce the pull of the intake? And do you mean something like this? http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754144


----------



## Tappy4me

Thunderloon said:


> Don't bother with those "fixes" just get a sponge for a larger Aquaclear filter and attach it in front of the skimmer slots.
> 
> Ive got a fluval spec and looked at the early Aqueon tanks and of the two I think the Aqueon is a little better engineered even though the 2gal I looked at had a seven millimeter miss-fit between the clear and black lids that allowed the clear lid to fall in. Looks like Aqueon retro-fitted all shipped stock with lids that have a hook on the front to keep it from happening. The 2gal spec has insufficient space for the pump and too many overflow skim slots. The amount of flow that the little pump with the Spec can produce is stifled even further by having to wedge it in the space available. I'm severely concerned about stressing the glass itself when I put it in. The spec is a marvelous tank and quite effective, just fill in both the gaps in the big rear sponge with more sponge and it'll perform well. One of these days a company other than Penn-Plax and Marineland will figure out how carbon actually works.
> 
> Both these systems can be made 100% better by adding in a half inch thick medium density (like the pre-filters in fluval canisters) sponge that covers the front of the skimmer slots.


Good idea for that part! I'll have to do that...but I still have to do the other fix I mentioned, as the smallest flow still whips my poor Tango around his tank like a sailboat lol.


----------



## jasonh

Tappy4me said:


> I also have one of my tanks, also an Aqueon Evolve 2, unplugged for the same reason. Even if I have the filter flow at it's lowest, the pull is still too much for my longfinned VT, Tango. I was told that I can order an aquarium hose clamp and clamp it on the hose to the filter pump and drill a hole just below where the clamp is so water still has a way out and doesn't backflow into and damage the filter. I still need to order the clamp though haha. But I'm hoping it will help with reducing that pull as well.


you can also get a valve on amazon that allows you to crank it down.
i would trust that to work more than i would a clamp


----------



## Tappy4me

jasonh said:


> you can also get a valve on amazon that allows you to crank it down.
> i would trust that to work more than i would a clamp


Maybe. Either way, I'd have to order it. None of the fish stores here have anything like what I'd need in stock or on their website. I was going to use the clamp simply due to the fact that another member said they had done it with great success lol. But I'm open to ideas.

what valve are you talking about?


----------



## MarlinAndBloo

Tappy4me said:


> Maybe. Either way, I'd have to order it. None of the fish stores here have anything like what I'd need in stock or on their website. I was going to use the clamp simply due to the fact that another member said they had done it with great success lol. But I'm open to ideas.
> 
> what valve are you talking about?


I believe this one if you go that route: http://www.amazon.com/Two-Little-Fi...SL54/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329749666&sr=8-1 . The sponge was definitely helpful though.


----------



## MarlinAndBloo

Thunderloon said:


> Don't bother with those "fixes" just get a sponge for a larger Aquaclear filter and attach it in front of the skimmer slots.
> 
> Ive got a fluval spec and looked at the early Aqueon tanks and of the two I think the Aqueon is a little better engineered even though the 2gal I looked at had a seven millimeter miss-fit between the clear and black lids that allowed the clear lid to fall in. Looks like Aqueon retro-fitted all shipped stock with lids that have a hook on the front to keep it from happening. The 2gal spec has insufficient space for the pump and too many overflow skim slots. The amount of flow that the little pump with the Spec can produce is stifled even further by having to wedge it in the space available. I'm severely concerned about stressing the glass itself when I put it in. The spec is a marvelous tank and quite effective, just fill in both the gaps in the big rear sponge with more sponge and it'll perform well. One of these days a company other than Penn-Plax and Marineland will figure out how carbon actually works.
> 
> Both these systems can be made 100% better by adding in a half inch thick medium density (like the pre-filters in fluval canisters) sponge that covers the front of the skimmer slots.


The sponge definitely helped! Now my Bloo can have his filter plugged in all the time no problem. Thank you.


----------



## skimstr

*post picture*

Not quite sure which slots you guys are talking about. Can someone post up a photo? Greatly appreciateD!


----------



## MarlinAndBloo

skimstr said:


> Not quite sure which slots you guys are talking about. Can someone post up a photo? Greatly appreciateD!


They're the slots that I circled in red in the OP.


----------



## BillNye

The sponge didnt work for me. I used aquaclear foam and wedged it between the filter they provide and the skimmer. Flow was still out of control


----------



## betaICS

BillNye said:


> The sponge didnt work for me. I used aquaclear foam and wedged it between the filter they provide and the skimmer. Flow was still out of control


Same here. My betta, sleeps on the vent :S.
Now he refuses to use the right side of the tank unless the filter is off. The flow out is too strong


----------

